# Makita 5007NB circular saw?



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

probably. it shouldnt matter though. makita has pretty high production quality.. its not too often they make a bad tool. i have the hypoid, the 500mag and the cordless all in perfect working order and i love them


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I've got the 5007. Bullet-proof.

Edit: Had to replace the shoe after it fell off a roof. Stil cuts well and straight.


----------

